
How police unions became so powerful — and how they can be tamed - hirundo
https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/21290981/police-union-contracts-minneapolis-reform
======
x86_64Ubuntu
All of the issues we have with policing in the US i.e LEOBoRs, Police Unions
etc., all exist because of who we are as a country.

~~~
setr
It's not clear to me that this sentence has any meaning at all.

All artificial things exist because of who we are as a species

